# Sterilize Jars For Homemade Yogurt?



## Txsteader

I've just noticed that some recipes mention it and some don't. Some say to simply wash jars and put them in the oven while you prepare the culture, others say to do the 10 min. boiling method. The recipe I've been using doesn't mention anything about sterilizing but I don't want to press my luck.

Is it necessary or not?


----------



## paqcrewmama

I don't sterilize my canning jars between batches of yogurt. They are washed in the dishwasher and then stored for a few days until the next batch is made. I do store them upside down and will give them a quick warming rinse when I use them. 

Maybe the directive to sterilize is based on raw milk vs pasteurized? I have never seen directions telling me to sterilize the jars first. I generally make 6 qts of yogurt each week using my dehydrator. I've never had an issue.


----------



## Txsteader

Thanks, Paqcrewmama!


----------



## SueMc

I sterilize my qt jars when I make yogurt. I don't know if it's necessary or not. I just figure it's easy to do and I know there won't be anything competing with the yogurt cultures. I make 1-2 gallons/week.
That being said, I make a new batch of kefir every morning and just use the washed, *not* sterilized jar from the day before.
I don't think there are hard and fast rules especially if you think how many of these cultured milk products are made by other people in other countries......animal stomachs, wooden containers, gourds.....


----------



## linn

I scald my jars and equipment with boiling water.


----------



## SadieRenee

We don't have a dishwasher so all my sterilizing is by hand or in a canner. That being said, for my yogurt I clean my jar with hot water and soap, let air dry. As I'm cooking the milk for the next batch, I put boiling water in the jar which is emptied out immediately before adding the yogurt.


----------

